# two homes in one



## cda (Oct 21, 2012)

thought this was a neat idea, instead of building a seperate mother in law home

NextGen Homes


----------



## GBrackins (Oct 21, 2012)

in my area that is one of the things I'm seeing a lot more of. going back to multi-generations living together


----------



## ICE (Oct 21, 2012)

Call it what you will, it is a rental.


----------



## cda (Oct 21, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> Call it what you will, it is a rental.


Dog, what do you charge your in law?????


----------



## ICE (Oct 22, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> Dog, what do you charge your in law?????


Around here, around $800


----------



## jar546 (Oct 22, 2012)

two homes in one

It's a 2 family dwelling so there is no relevance to whether or not rent is collected.  Around here, that means separate utilities, including sewer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ICE (Oct 22, 2012)

Where I work it could easily pass as a six family dwelling.


----------



## cda (Oct 22, 2012)

So what makes it two dwellings??

So my mc mansion with three kitchens is a tri-plex???

Or if I build a house with kitchen attached to each bedroom, so I make my ten yr old cook their own meals, that does not constitute one house ??


----------



## jar546 (Oct 22, 2012)

2 separate areas with cooking, bathing and sleeping facilities.  Dwelling units


----------



## GBrackins (Oct 22, 2012)

are you saying this is a building code or zoning determination JAR?


----------



## mn joe (Oct 22, 2012)

It is not completely separated from the main area.  There is an entrance from the shared foyer.  I would treat this as a single family residence.  This is no more a 2 family than a house with a finished walkout basement that has a kitchen or a wet bar and a beer fridge.

Joe


----------



## jar546 (Oct 22, 2012)

GBrackins said:
			
		

> are you saying this is a building code or zoning determination JAR?


It could be an issue for both.  Zoning would have to make its own determination and if they declared it a 2 family then the building department would follow suit.

It is being marketed as having 2 separate dwellings within one structure.



> NEXT GENSM, Lennar’s distinctive line of multi-generational floorplans, offers innovative designs to accommodate dual living arrangements without sacrificing comfort or autonomy. Not only will your guests have their own bedroom and living area, they will also enjoy a kitchenette, separate entry and private bathroom.


----------

